# Is there a good -- free -- web host to Google Photos?



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

I used to use Picasa to share my casual images online.

Then that was bought by Google and converted to google+, which sucked, but was still a free and easy way to host and share images.

Google has now converted Google+ Photos into Google Photos and they have now disabled URLs.

So I have_ thousands _of images I've uploaded to the internet, that I'm unable to now share on the internet.

I must download any image I've uploaded there, and rehost it on a different server if I want to share it.

I had a photobucket account for a day, but it's probably the world's worst photo host.  I'll look into imgur, but it's always slow and unreliable on my computer here at work for some reason.

any other options?   I need to share my cat and food pics to the world.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Flickr?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

Flickr or something like 500px makes little to no sense for a place to dump casual photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Flickr or something like 500px makes little to no sense for a place to dump casual photos.



I opened a second Flickr account just for casual dumpage.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Flickr or something like 500px makes little to no sense for a place to dump casual photos.


It's free.
how much sense (or cents) does that have to make?
You can set security so no one but you can see things too if you want.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 20, 2015)

A lot of people use Flickr for that since they introduced the 1TB (TB, not GB) free acount.
It's not at all like 500px, not anymore.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

im not going to upload these to flickr:


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't use your Real Name .... or make the Album / pictures Private

get a larger memory card and store them there ... or larger external drive
Amazon has some storage stuff available too


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Still not sure why you are opposed to putting them on Flickr.  Nobody has to see them but you.   Just do what Astro suggests.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

I just dont want to mix my dumb pictures of my two male cats humping each other mixed in with my good pictures I put on fickr.  Even if I put them into an album and only i can see them, they'll be on my timeline/photoroll when I view them and I don't want that.

I have thousands of dumb images ive taken over the years that I share online for various reasons...

be it diagrams:






or screenshots:






or hairballs:






or good intentions gone wrong:






or how good i am at butterflying chicken







or my cat as donald trump







there's a huge difference here.  I need a dump.  flickr is not a dump.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I just dont want to mix my dumb pictures of my two male cats humping each other mixed in with my good pictures I put on fickr.  Even if I put them into an album and only i can see them, they'll be on my timeline/photoroll when I view them and I don't want that.
> 
> I have thousands of dumb images ive taken over the years that I share online for various reasons...
> 
> ...



It can be a dump if you make a separate account.  myflickrdump@yahoo.com


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

^^ this

or use the delete key more judiciously


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is basically my dump acct.  I do have some family pictures in here that should be private.  Let me know if you see any of some young ladies at beach during sunset. jsteve5506


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is one marked private. 
Yahoo - login


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

saw a bunch of ppl doing yoga on a board though


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> saw a bunch of ppl doing yoga on a board though



California for you.

Testing the privacy thing now.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

use a 2nd account as Jaca said

or there's always the Delete button.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > saw a bunch of ppl doing yoga on a board though
> ...





JacaRanda said:


> Here is one marked private.
> Yahoo - login



Okay originally this one required me to login as it was set to private.  Now it's changed to public.   

My daughter on the left and two of her BFF's. IMG_0410.jpg


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Nov 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Google has now converted Google+ Photos into Google Photos and they have now disabled URLs.



Maybe google doesn't like you, here's on of mine hosted on google photos url.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 21, 2015)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Google has now converted Google+ Photos into Google Photos and they have now disabled URLs.
> ...



see I was doing that, but people kept complaining to me the images were not showing up -- but I could see them.

can you see this?






then i was reading and lots of people were complaining about the change.


----------



## Designer (Nov 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Braineack (Nov 21, 2015)

interesting.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 21, 2015)

Can's see most of the stuff you posted.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 21, 2015)

Agree, only saw what DB posted.  No photo.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Nov 21, 2015)

Privacy setting? There are 3 choices 
Public 
Limited- Only those with the link 
Private- Only you


----------

